
Beyond Pangaea - robdoherty2
http://theratchet.ca/beyond-pangaea?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+branliu%2FbNSE+%28Brandon+Liu%27s+Blog%29
======
kibwen
_"This means that the number of future supercontinents will only be limited by
the life of our star."_

Sort of... though the Earth's oceans will boil away a few billion years before
the sun itself goes bust. The plates may still tecton, but it won't be much to
look at. :)

